# Bagpipe lessons on cape cod



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

was wondering if anyone had any info on instructors on cape cod, preferrably lower cape that teach bagpipe lessons. pm me if you have any info. thanks


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

HAve you ever played before?


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

no, i started lessons before I moved to the cape but only finished 2 or 3


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

These guys could help you out. Their number is on the site.

http://www.brianborupipeband.org/


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

BPD142 said:


> was wondering if anyone had any info on instructors on cape cod, preferrably lower cape that teach bagpipe lessons. pm me if you have any info. thanks


 I know Mass Maritime Academy use to has bagpipe lessons in the summer time. I know many Irish people taught the classes, but i don't know if it's for beginners. Good luck!!:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Contact Colum Cille Pipes & Drums - 508-759-2991.
They are the premier pipe band on Cape Cod and offer lessons at the Sandwich Community School.


BPD142 said:


> was wondering if anyone had any info on instructors on cape cod, preferrably lower cape that teach bagpipe lessons. pm me if you have any info. thanks


----------

